# Pop sci and Pop mech articles



## Kermit (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know where I found it but I have uploaded a pdf list of ALL the plans and projects offered in these mags over the years. It gives the issue and date where the articles can be found. Alphabetically organized.

Kermit


----------



## cfellows (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Kermit,

You found it on this website! I uploaded it to HMEM a number of months ago... 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item77

Chuck


----------



## rleete (Feb 5, 2009)

That's funny!  :big:


----------



## Kermit (Feb 5, 2009)

I have other faults as well, but I can't remember them either,
Kermit


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice way to make connecting rods. These magazines never cease to amaze me. 
http://books.google.com/books?id=yS0DAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=pt-PT#PRA1-PA217,M1


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice looking 2-cylinder engine in those plans too !!


----------

